# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Family Aqua Fun

## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola malta,

Depois de andar vários meses a recolher informação aqui no fórum no Reefcentral e no Youtube, decidi-me avançar com o meu primeiro aquário Salgada.

Vai chamar-se *Family Aqua Fun* pq é para toda a minha família apreciar e tambem pq vou partilhar a construção com os meus filhos (sim eu sei que é piroso e lamechas mas eu sou mesmo assim) :Cool: . 

O Aquário foi inspirado no aquário do membro Rui Manuel Gaspar, cuja descrição exaustiva da construção do seu projecto Ricordea Dream me fez pensar que era possível criar um projecto meu. :bompost: 

Assim o meu projecto vai ter características bastante semelhantes.
Numa fase inicial vai ser composto de LPS e peixes. SPS´s logo se vê dependendo da factura de EDP (alem de que n acho grande piada)

O aquário vai ter de dimensões C120cm*A45cm*L60cm e a sump vai ter C80cm* C50cm*L40cm com refugio com uma DSB. Vão ter respectivamente  10 mm de espessura e a 8 mm. O aqua tb vai ter travessa francesas. Podia o ter encomendado com apenas 8mm e sem travessas mas com duas pestinhas cá em casa achei prudente ter o aquário reforçado.

 O aqua vai ter um overflow exterior semelhante ao que o Rui Manuel Gaspar fez mas o meu vai ser wal to wall, vai ter dois retornos ( um em cada ponta), um durso e um ladrão (ao centro). Cada um tem 25 mm de diâmetro. Cada tubo com esta dimensão permite um escoamento de 3500 litros/h. Este sistema é baseado no Bean Animal Overflow e é supostamente silencioso.

 ( YouTube - Bean Animal's Overflow )

O sump foi baseado num modelo americano feito pela Trigger Systems.:

Trigger Systems

Escolhi este modelo por influência de um canal que sigo no Youtube e que também tem sido uma grande fonte de inspiração e de informação para a realização do projecto. Aprendi imenso neste canal: 

YouTube - Canal de newyorksteelo

O Aquário está a ser construído pela Vidromoldura. Deixo os desenhos de parte e faço um post dele quando chegar. 

O móvel vai ser DIY, semelhante ao realizado, pelo Rui Manuel Gaspar (espero que com tanta copia não tenha q pagar direitos de autor). A diferença é que o meu, alem de ser maior apenas a estrutura é feita em pinho. Todo o restante será em MDF Hidrofugo (a ver).

O desenho do móvel que já comecei a montar é baseado num post do reef central. É uma solução bastante pratica simples de fazer. Permite uma construção robusta  e suficientemente flexível para fazer face a qualquer projecto.O post da ReefCentral é o seguinte:

DIY Stands Template and Calculator - Reef Central Online Community

Mandei cortar a madeira para o móvel na Carpintaria Lino e Filhos que me deu o melhor orçamento de vários:

LINO & FILHOS

A iluminação foi minha intenção desde o inicio fazer um DYI d Led´s mas devido a restrições orçamentais optei por um DYI de T5. Mandei vir da Aquaeden o seguinte material:

- 3 reflectores para duas lampdas T5 cada um
- 3 Balstros electrónicos de 2 lampadas T5 cada um
- 6 Cascilhos duplos

Embora vá ser para 6 lâmpadas, de inicio só vai ter 4. Se necessário acrescento mais posteriormente.

Quanto ao material que escolhi, e já comprado, é o que segue:

- Aquecedor:  Enheim 300w
- Escumador: Bubble Magnus NAC7
- Bomba de Retorno: Syncra Silent 3 2700 Lts Hora (é regulavel)
- OI: 3 estagios 190 Ltrs/dia
- Ciruculação: Vortech MP40wES
- Lampadas:  2* ATI Blue plus 54wts + 2* ATI Aquablue special 54w (recomendação da aquahobby)

Todo o material foi adquirido na Aquahobby. Os preços foram competitivos e o atendimento cinco estrelas. Não é realmente preciso comprar tudo na Net para ter bons preços. Basta saber procurar.

Um abraço e agradecimentos ao Luis Rodrigues da Aquahobby pela paciência e explicações que ofereceu.   Os concelhos que me ofereceu  fizeram-me poupar dinheiro. Por outro lado convenceu-me a comprar uma mp40w Es que fez estalar o meu orçamento. LoL. Em compensação o meu filho com 4 anos ia-lhe destruindo a loja (foi treinado para o efeito).

Mais para a frente faço uma lista detalhada de todo o material que utilizei para cada coisa e os respectivos custos pq foi uma das coisas que senti falta quando tentava obter  informação para o meu projecto.

Meu fotos do móvel no próximo post

Estou aberto a criticas construtivas.

Ajuda certamente é mais que certo que vou precisar! :SbSourire2: 

Abraço a todos

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Assim de repente e quase em coma de sono, diria que o projecto está muito bem pensado.
Para já só apostava em 2 aquecedores de 150W em vez de 1 de 300 W.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,




> Assim de repente e quase em coma de sono, diria que o projecto está muito bem pensado.
> Para já só apostava em 2 aquecedores de 150W em vez de 1 de 300 W.


Obrigado. Espero que sim.

Não resisto a fazer mais um Post sobre o movel.


*Desenho do Móvel* Copy paste da ReefCentral
Esquema Base.jpg

*Dimensões:* Móvel: C 122 cm * A 100 cm * L 62 cm 
50mm*100 mm Barrotes

*Material Necessário:*
*Madeira Pinho:*
Tábuas encarnadas 2X  L5,0cm*A10,0 cm*C122 cm 
Tábuas amarelas 2X  L5,0cm * A10,0cm *C52 cm
Tábuas verdes 4X  L5,0 cm*A10,0cm*C100cm
Tábuas Roxas 8X  L5,0cm*A10,0cm*C80cm
Tábuas laranja  2X  L5,0cm*A10,0cm*C122cm
Tábuas azuis 6X  L5,0cm*A10,0cm*C52cm
Tábuas azuis 2X  L5,0cm*A10,0cm*C52cm (2 com corte a 45º nas pontas)

*Revestimento:*
*MDF Hidrofugo:*
Placa superior e inferior 2X - L19mm*A62cm*C122cm
Placa de Traz: 1X L19mm*A70 cm*C92 cm 
Placa da Frente: 2X L19mm*A79,5cm*C45,5cm 
Placa laterais; 2X L19mm* A79,5cm* C39,5cm



Fotos das Primeiras incursões no mundo da carpintaria:

Construção da estrutura inferior:

Movel1.jpg

Movel2.jpg

Movel4.jpg

Movel8.jpg

Movel9.jpg

Espero que gostem! 

Façam rating do topico! :Pracima: 

Abraços

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Sergio, estou em falta contigo, mas depois que voltei dos states isto tem andado numa roda viva.

Para a semana se quiseres ca passar estas a vontade. 919991445
Ou então se quiseres ligar para falarmos um pouco amanha a tarde.

O meu móvel foi baseado nesse post do reefcentral também ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Quanto ao que aprendi e espero ainda ir a tempo. A minha coluna seca tem 20cm de altura. E muito pouco como a queda de agua não e muita a queda da gordura que se forma a superfície não e das melhores. Hoje faria com 40cm de altura para permitir uma queda de pelo menos 20cm de agua.

O esquema de tubagens e completamente silencioso. Mas isso terás que vir ca a casa ouvir. Faz sifão aberto ... Ou seja sem a imitação de durso. No tubo do sifão deixas só o passa-muros e já esta.

Vem ca para a semana que vem ...

De resto tudo 5 *****. Muito boa sorte para esse projecto e muita paciência ....

Abraço, 

P.S: se quisesse que alguém pagasse direitos de autor, não colocava o post publico  :SbSourire20:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá Sérgio

Antes demais deixa-me saudar a tua óbvia preocupação em planear tudo ao pormenor e de teres optado por lr bastante antes de comprar o equipamento, e depois de teres comprado equipamento de topo. É muito importante,neste hobby, comprar certeiro... Para não gastar dinheiro duas vezes...  :SbOk: 

Algumas questões e apontamentos:
- Como disse o Bruno, 2 aquecedores de 150w é bem melhor que um de 300w.
- Estás a pensar colocar que tipo de corais? Se agora achas que não vais querer sps, garanto-te que mais cedo ou mais tarde vais  :SbSourire2:  Se puderes aposta em mais iluminação, ou pelo menos de forma a que mais tarde possas fazer um upgrade.
- Como vais suplementar o cálcio, kH e magnésio?
- Vais utiizar algum tipo de método específico para controlar os Fosfatos e os Nitratos?

Parabéns pelo tópico!  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas ,
> 
>  mas depois que voltei dos states isto tem andado numa roda viva.


Bem Amigo

Cá para mim foste a Times Square, a ver se caçavas umas ratazanas que por lá andam, com umas manias malucas, depois de terem comido as cinzas do Carlos Castro
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

E não aproveitaste para visitar umas lojas de aquariofilia??????

Se por acaso foste, ve se colocas aqui fotos dessa mesma viagem, e não te esqueças de colocar uma tua também.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Bem Amigo
> 
> Cá para mim foste a Times Square, a ver se caçavas umas ratazanas que por lá andam, com umas manias malucas, depois de terem comido as cinzas do Carlos Castro
> 
> 
> E não aproveitaste para visitar umas lojas de aquariofilia??????
> 
> Se por acaso foste, ve se colocas aqui fotos dessa mesma viagem, e não te esqueças de colocar uma tua também.


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ,

Estive em Huston, não em NY infelizmente e o tempo não deu para nada.
Foi sair do avião e começar a trabalhar para uma semana depois sair do trabalho e entrar no avião ...  :yb620: 

E ainda por cima eles tem lá um oceanário que dizem ser muito fixe  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola pessoal,

Obrigado pelos comentários e conselhos




> ... para já só apostava em 2 aquecedores de 150W em vez de 1 de 300 W.


Bruno e Cesár. Pq? É pela redundância? Nesse caso não seria ideal ter um de 300 W e então outro com menos potência. Tenho a noção que com um aquecedor menos potente, o aqua demora mais tempo a atingir a temp desejada ficando assim mais tempo em esforço e acabando por gastar mais energia. Faz sentido? 




> Boas ,
> 
> Sergio, estou em falta contigo, mas depois que voltei dos states isto tem andado numa roda viva. Para a semana se quiseres ca passar estas a vontade. 919991445 Ou então se quiseres ligar para falarmos um pouco amanha a tarde.
> 
> Quanto ao que aprendi e espero ainda ir a tempo. A minha coluna seca tem 20cm de altura. E muito pouco como a queda de agua não e muita a queda da gordura que se forma a superfície não e das melhores. Hoje faria com 40cm de altura para permitir uma queda de pelo menos 20cm de agua.
> 
> O esquema de tubagens e completamente silencioso. Mas isso terás que vir ca a casa ouvir. Faz sifão aberto ... Ou seja sem a imitação de durso. No tubo do sifão deixas só o passa-muros e já esta.


Rui. Não estás nada em falta. Como li que tinhas tido um problema com o aqua não insisti mais. Falei agora para a Vidromoldura para incorporar a tua sugestão da altura do overflow que tinha só 20 cm.  :tutasla: 
Felizmente ainda foi possível e a alteração no preço é marginal  :SbRiche:  Ainda bem pq ao preço a que saiu com os reforços não sei não....
Informaram-me que está cortado praticamente todo o vidro e que começam a montar na Segunda. Portanto no final da próxima semana já deve estar(será?...nááá).
Se der para ti combinávamos na semana de 28.





> Olá Sérgio
> 
> Antes demais deixa-me saudar a tua óbvia preocupação em planear tudo ao pormenor e de teres optado por lr bastante antes de comprar o equipamento, e depois de teres comprado equipamento de topo. É muito importante,neste hobby, comprar certeiro... Para não gastar dinheiro duas vezes... 
> 
> 
> Algumas questões e apontamentos:
> - Como disse o Bruno, 2 aquecedores de 150w é bem melhor que um de 300w.
> - Estás a pensar colocar que tipo de corais? Se agora achas que não vais querer sps, garanto-te que mais cedo ou mais tarde vais  Se puderes aposta em mais iluminação, ou pelo menos de forma a que mais tarde possas fazer um upgrade.
> - Como vais suplementar o cálcio, kH e magnésio?
> ...



Cesar - Obrigado, thank you Merci, fdanke sehr

A iluminação DYI que vou construir é já para seis lâmpadas T5, embora de inicio só vá por 4. Tenho uma grande preocupação com o gasto de energia (detesto custos fixos) e espero poder fazer um DYI de leds antes de ter que substituir as T5. Dai tb o aqua ser mais baixo (alem de gostar desse genero de aquas) e de querer tb LPS (alem de gostar mais tb)

Quanto ao resto, a minha minúcia fica por aqui. Ainda n tenho resposta para as questões que levantas. Agradeço qualquer sugestão que queiras fazer.


Se gostarem do Tópico classifiquem Sff

Abraço a todos

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Obrigado pelos comentários e conselhos
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno e Cesár. Pq? É pela redundância? Nesse caso não seria ideal ter um de 300 W e então outro com menos potência. Tenho a noção que com um aquecedor menos potente, o aqua demora mais tempo a atingir a temp desejada ficando assim mais tempo em esforço e acabando por gastar mais energia. Faz sentido? 
> 
> 
> ...


Dois aquecedores sim, é pela redundância. No caso de um falhar, a temperatura não baixa bruscamente porque o outro vai aguentando. Eu tenho sempre dois da mesma potência e tenho vindo a reparar que assim eles estão mais tempo desligados. Quando tinha só um ele trabalhava mais...


Mesmo sem ter muitos duros, kh, mag e cálcio são, como certamente sabes, importantes. Eu já usei reactor de cálcio e agora uso balling. Diferenças? Para já estão no preço porque comprar reactor, controlador ph, botija CO2 e toda a parafernália que com ele vem não é barato. O balling é um pouco mais trabalhoso porque é preciso misturar os sais com alguma regularidade e no inicio dá mais trabalho para acertar com os valores certos para dosear. Se tivesse que escolher novamente, optava pelo balling. Com bomba doseadora!  :SbSourire2: 

Para reduzir o PO4 e o NO3 existem muitas opções. Eu uso o zeovit. Mas há muitas! Depende do que vais manter, do que queres gastar e do que estás disposto a fazer a nível de manutenção.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Mesmo sem ter muitos duros, kh, mag e cálcio são, como certamente sabes, importantes. Eu já usei reactor de cálcio e agora uso balling. Diferenças? Para já estão no preço porque comprar reactor, controlador ph, botija CO2 e toda a parafernália que com ele vem não é barato. O balling é um pouco mais trabalhoso porque é preciso misturar os sais com alguma regularidade e no inicio dá mais trabalho para acertar com os valores certos para dosear. Se tivesse que escolher novamente, optava pelo balling. Com bomba doseadora! 
> 
> Para reduzir o PO4 e o NO3 existem muitas opções. Eu uso o zeovit. Mas há muitas! Depende do que vais manter, do que queres gastar e do que estás disposto a fazer a nível de manutenção.



A manutenção destes valores vai depender muito daquilo que será a tua rotina de manutenção. Só com TPA tenho mantido todos os valores estáveis. Fiz hoje testes e tudo normal. Agora com LPS os consumos de cálcio e carbonatos serão forçosamente maiores que os meus pelo que o doseamento de kalk e uma boa fonte. Para alem de ser barato e não ter as complicações ou os custos quer do reactor de cálcio, quer do balling.

Semana de 28 para mim pode ser. Liga-me.

Abraço e mais uma vez, muita paciência.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola pessoal!

Update do meu projecto.

Acabei a base e comecei a montar a estrutura para a parte superior.

As boas notícias é que estou a fazer menos borrada (tipo partir brocas). As más é que descobri que tenho traves ligeiramente enviesada  :Icon Cry: .

 Não por má construção da minha parte ( o q era uma série possibilidade) mas pq os barrotes estão com uma ligeira curva. +- 3/4mm nos que tem 120 cm. Assim a base não assenta no chão na perfeição.

Não sei sé é normal uma vez que a madeira esteve uma semana parada depois de ter sido cortada e na última semana a temperatura ter variado significativamente.

Penso que quando o móvel tiver todo montado a estrutura poderá normalizar o desvio devido ao peso do conjunto. Mas q mais me preocupa é se superficial de o apoio ao móvel ficar também enviesada.

Já falei para a carpintaria e vou levar os barrotes onde o aquário assenta para eles verem. Informaram-me que se necessário substituem, mas que é normal a madeira sofrer alguma torção se não é logo utilizada (conversa?).

Resolvi comprar uma broca de 5mm da Dewalt e uma nova fresa cónica com melhor qualidade para fazer os entalhes das cabeças dos parafusos. Já tinha partido duas brocas  :Coradoeolhos: . Estes duas simples novas ferramentas são muito, mas muito, mais eficientes e reduziram o barulho do berbequim em 95%. :SbOk2: 

Reparem nos óculos de natação para protecção dos olhos lol
Móvel 13.jpg

Outro promenor fantastico: A minha bancada profissional. Quem n tem cão caça com gato.
Móvel 14.jpg

Móvel 15.jpg

Saudações

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Novo update!

Estou com a pica toda. A ver se no fim de semana já começo a pintar.


Móvel 16.jpg

Giro Giro foi depois de eu e minha mulher andarmos aos saltos em cima da placa é que me lembrei que não tinha posto cola. Lol.
Como digo na assinatura - a experiência é obtida imediatamente depois de ter sido necessária

Móvel 17.jpg

Saudações

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Quando fizeres a frame de cima tem cuidado antes de a colar e aparafusar.

Coloca primeiro no sítio definitivo e nivela com um nível de bolha para que isso fique mesmo direitinho.

Senão arriscas-te a ter um móvel torto pronto para mandar para o lixo.

Foi por isso que eu cortei a Madeira a medida em casa e não na estância.

Liga-me amanhã e falamos mais um pouco ou se quiseres passas cá que vou estar o dia todo em casa.

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola pessoal,

Mais um update:


Estrutura superior colocada e nivelada com as dicas do Rui.
Está no sitio definitivo onde vai ficar o aqua.

Móvel 19.jpg

Frente
Móvel Centro 20.jpg

Lado drt
Móvel 22.jpg

Lado esq
Móvel FRT ESQ 21.jpg

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Mais uma update!

A evolução tem sido lenta. Sem grandes pressas...

m26.jpg

m27.jpg

Entretanto estou há 15 dias à espera de uns reflectores e balastros da aquaeden. Parece que a encomenda foi parar por engano a um tipo na margem sul que também se chama Sérgio. Terá achado boa idea ficar com eles e n dizer nada a ninguém. Memo à tuga!

O Aquário também está dificíl para chegar. Já lá vão 3 semanas..acho!

Paciência muita paciência e muita paciência e muita paciência....

Até é bom que assim os custos ficam mais repartidos no tempo....lol

É preciso ver sempre o lado positivo

Abraços

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Outro promenor fantastico: A minha bancada profissional. Quem n tem cão caça com gato.
> Móvel 14.jpg
> 
> Móvel 15.jpg
> 
> Saudações


Já vi profissionais a trabalhar com bancadas bem piores.  :yb624: 
bom trabalho :SbOk3:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Já vi profissionais a trabalhar com bancadas bem piores. 
> bom trabalho


Obrigado

Amanhã de manhã chegam o aquário e a sump  :HaEbouriffe: 

Hoje chegaram os reflectores e balastros para o DIY da iluminação.

Parece que a coisa começa a compor-se

Entretanto um pequeno contratempo. As madeiras para as laterais e portas da frente  estão altas demais por 2 cm.

Nabisse minha! Vou ter de mandar cortar antes de começar a pintar as portas.

Deixo mais umas fotos do progresso.

Instalei a parte de traz. Deixei uma abertura para passar canalização e cabos e fazer ventilação. No meu caso é importante ficar tapado. O meu Overflow tem 10 cm para traz do móvel. Se não ficasse tapado os meus filhos podiam esgueirar-se lá para dentro na brincadeira.

A parte de cima só vou fixar quando tiver a estrutura pintada para não ter de andar a contorcer-me lá dentro para chegar aos cantos. Como vai ficar com com o aquário em cima não tenho de me preocupar muito com acabamentos.

Amanhã devo começar a por o primário na estrutura.

Estou em pulgas para ver o aquário. :HaEbouriffe: 

Saudações

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Chegaram!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :HaEbouriffe: 

Cá esta o  meu sump baseado nos sumps da Trigger Systems
Medidas - 80*50*40

Trigger Systems

Sump 1.jpg

Sump 2.jpg

Sump 3.jpg

Cá esta o aqua baseado no aquário do Rui Manuel Gaspar:
Medidas - 120*45*60

Como eu percebo tanto de fotografia como de lagares de azeite a sump parece maior que o aqua...lol

Aqua 1.jpg

Aqua 2.jpg

Ficou mesmo impecável.

Não tenho experiência com aquários feitos por medida mas a qualidade de construção parece-me excelente.

Foi feito na Vidromoldura - Parabens Rapazes!  :Pracima: 

Entretanto hoje comecei a pintar o Móvel.

A minha sala de pinturas:

Pintura 1.jpg



Saudações

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Isso tudo muito bem lixadinho antes de começar a pintar ...

O primário convém que fique bem aplicado.


Já tens ideia de como é que o vais forrar?

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Rui,

Tinta para acabamento estou a utilizar Esmalte Acetinado da Drup meio brilho. Dá para exteriores e interiores por isso penso (espero) que seja resistente.

Que é lixado para sair das mão é! Quase que tive que arrancar a pele com uma escova  mesmo com o diluente.

Lixei o móvel todo o melhor que pude em especial as zonas mais visíveis.

Para a primeira lixadela utilizei lixa 180.

Depois de aplicar o primário utilizei lixa para acabamento 240. Ficou bem suave ao toque com esta última.

Quanto ao forro do móvel. Vai ter duas portas à frente e uma em cada lado também em MDF Hidrofugo (acho que é assim que se escreve). Vou ter de arranjar algum tipo de fechadura. Tenho medo que a minha filha mais nova com 2 anos fique lá dentro. Ainda morrem putos afogados com essa idade em baldes e coisas do género. Livra!

Se alguém tiver alguma ideia digam

Já tenho aliás as madeira mas enganei-me nas medidas. Ficaram com 2cm a mais de altura. Antes a mais que a menos n? Vou ter de mandar cortar. mais uns euritos! Raios!

Ficam mais umas fotos.

Primário aplicado e antes de ser lixado pela segunda vez:

Pintura 2.jpg

Já com a tinta final. Ainda vou dar mais uma demão. A terceira logo se vê.
Era para ser baço mas na cor que eu queria ( a do chão) não dava. Ficou meio brilho.

Pintura 3.jpg

Abraço a todos

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Pequeno udpate,

Terminada a estrutura principal e colocada a parte de cima!

Móvel 31.jpg


Agora só faltam as portas.

Já está no seu poiso definitivo e direitinho. Esperemos que com o peso do aqu se mantenha assim.

Vou por o aquário e a sump na estrutura esta semana e tentar começar a montar a tubagem no fim-de-semana.  :Cool: 

Saudações

----------


## João Seguro

Esse pente está GIGANTE eheh não vais ter porcaria à superficie de certeza  :Wink:  Está, pelo que estou a ver, tudo a ir muito bem. Boa sorte com o resto  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Não te esqueças de colocar pelo menos esferovite entre o móvel e o aquário.

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Então não é que ontem me telefona o meu irmão a dizer que tinha encontrado três placas gigantes de esferovite novinhas em folha na rua.  :SbRiche: 

Tudo o que for para poupar nesta altura ajuda.

Vou por debaixo do aqua e da sump.

Sabem me dizer que tinta é apropriada para eférovite?

Saudações

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: Sérgio

Está a ficar muito bom :Palmas: 

Sorte com o projecto :Pracima:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva Malta

Pequeno foto update.

Sem grandes mudanças nem grande entradas nem grandes investimentos.

Estava farto da areia escurecida e resolvi meter uma camada fina para ficar com areia branquinha pelo menos uns dias. Aproveitei uma porção que sobrou quando montei o aqua. De qualque forma acho que tinha areia mesmo.  É normal a areia ficar enegrecida? Há maneira de manter a areia branquinha.

As vezes tenho vontade de por areia toda nova :SbPiggy:  

Bom de qualquer forma cá vão umas fotos


1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

8.jpg

4.jpg

5.jpg

6.jpg

7.jpg

Saudações

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

agora é esperar.......mas parece estar tudo bom, gosto de cataphilias e a sua é bem bonita

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem? Novidades por aqui? Fotos, videos?

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva

Bruno sem novidades. Não tenho tido tempo para o hobby.

A unica foi a entrada de um Naso Elegans.

Entretanto decobri uma formula fantastica para cianos: Papel de Aluminio  :Olá: 

Poe-se no sitio onde estão o cianos deixar três dias e voila! :SbClown: 

Resta saber se o papel de alumínio contamina de alguma forma o aqua. Mas como é food grade deduzo que não.



Saudações

----------


## Cesar Soares

Sérgio, qual a granulomettia da tua areia? Quanto mais grossa mais tendência tem em ficar enegrecida.

Já agora podes explicar melhor essa solução de alumínio para as cianos? Fiquei curioso...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Cesar,

O minha areia é bastante granulada. Não sei o tamanho do grão. Na Aquahobby a areia do aquario principal é igual a minha. Eu quis comprar igual. No entanto naquele aquario a areia permanece branquinha. Não sei pq!

Eventualmente penso que pode ser devido à placa de Egg-crate que tenho debaixo da areia e que inibe com certeza o movimento da areia pela bixarada e assim contribuir para que estes não consigam processar a material que ali se deposita

Quanto ao cianos. Alerto que até posso estar a fazer um grande disparate.

Das várias vezes que me surgiu uma mancha dia cianos quer seja na areia quer numa rocha o meu esquema era o recomendado: Apagão seguido de Tpa´s menos espaçadas e maior circulação de agua. No entanto ter um apagão de vários dias ou mesmo reduzir o numero de horas afecta directamente a saúde do aquário.

Pensei! Se apagar a luz resolve o problema o que era bom seria poder tapar somente a porção do aquário afectada. Lembrei-me de papel de aluminio pq:

- É moldável à superfície que se quer tapar e portanto é fácil de fixar;
- Recipientes para uso alimentar também se consideram seguros para aquários para não haver contaminar do conteúdo

O resultado tem sido os cianos desaparecerem da zona afectada e somente essa zona sofre por n ter luz.  

Reparei no entanto que os o papel de alumínio sofre uma ligeira descoloração como se estivesse oxidado. Ignoro as consequências disto.

Saudações

----------


## João Seguro

Sérgio os cyanos aparecem por vários motivos:

Acumulação de detritos
Má  circulação (pontos mortos)
Pouca oxigenação da água
Nitratos ou fosfatos altos
Má escumação

Verifica esses pontos pois a prata não te iria resolver o problema a longo prazo.

Abraço

----------


## Cesar Soares

Hum ok já percebi! Mas assim acabas por não resolver a causa do problema.. 

Reparaste se depois de retirares o papel elas voltam nesse sitio?

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Concordo que n resolve a longo prazo mas fornece uma solução imediata. Não voltou no entanto a ocorrer nos mesmo sitios. Ja tentei isto duas vezes. A coralina que esta por baixo sofre um pouco.

Saudações

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ora Viva

Desde o meu ultimo post:

Entraram dois Pterapogon kauderni.Tambem comprei na mesma altura um Two spoted gobby e um Acanthurus triostegus. O Goby desapareceu passados uns dias e o Tang foi para o céu dos peixinhos no dia seguinte. Sniff. Os Kauderni estão super saudáveis. Saíram caras estas compras. Todos os outros peixes estão gordinhos. O meu Naso esta um espanto!

Entretanto tinha um Oxycirrhites typus que cá estava há ja algum tempo e tb desapareceu.  Duplo sniff.

Nitratos e afins estava tudo a zeros....

Tenho agora Phosphate Stop daATI.Tenho e tinha os Fosfatos a zero mas como tenho algas e por vezes cianos resolvi por.

Estou a adicionar CA e MG ao sistema. Estou a pensar seriamente começar no Balling. Provavelmente vou comprar a bomba da Bubble Magus BM-T01. Aditivos tenho estado a pensar nos da Fauna Marine, o Balling Light (será que o representante se mantem :SbClown: ? Cala-te boca!!). 

Como sabem tinha apenas 4 lâmpadas no meu DYI que estava preparado originalmente para 6. Já tinham um ano e estava mais que na altura de as substituir. Resolvi substitui-las completar para 6. Assim tenho agora:


3* Blue Plus
2* Coral plus (as novas  :yb663: )
1* Purple Plus

Estou curioso para ver o efeito.

Mais tarde viram led´s assim que houver uma oferta que me pareça com uma relação qualidade preços equilibrada.

Fica uma foto:

IMG_7159~v1.jpg

Espero que gostem

Abraço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Update. Abaixo.

N sei pq mas o meu topico de vez e quando fica fechado!

Q mal fiz eu a Deus!! Lol  :Admirado: 

Cump

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, muito bem, vais no bom caminho. 

Então e KH não estas a adicionar?

Se precisares de ajuda no balling avisa, eu futuramente vou encomendar mais sais, se precisares avisa.

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ui Ui,

Acho q fiz m...,,

O que esta a causar isto:

IMG_7249.jpg

IMG_7250.jpg

IMG_7251.jpg

Hoje o meu aqua subiu para os 27º.

Será de eu andar adicionar Ca e Mg.

Será da Luzes que mudei de repente?

Que dizem?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, quais o valores actuais? Salinidade? Kh estás a adicionar? Que  Ca e Mg estás a adicionar?

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

São os valores que estão abaixo.

Temp: 27
Densidade: 1025
PH 8.0
KH 8.0 (ontem estava a 9.2)
CA 1170
MG 1170

resto tudo a zeros

Não estou a adicionar KH.

Estou a adicionar:

http://www.grotech-aquarientechnik.d...000g-Dose.html

http://www.grotech-aquarientechnik.d...000g-Dose.html



Cump

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva,
> 
> São os valores que estão abaixo.
> 
> Temp: 27
> Densidade: 1025
> PH 8.0
> KH 8.0 (ontem estava a 9.2)
> CA 1170
> ...



 :Olá:  Sérgio

O valor desse CA está correcto???
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## miguelcarreira

não deve estar, deve ter sido copy-paste

agora esse kh andar a flutuar é que pode ser  um problema, com a flutuação do KH pode flutuar muita coisa

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Sérgio
> 
> O valor desse CA está correcto???
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Não realmente n esta. Ontem estava a 405

Infelizmente a Helio fungia vai mesmo desta para melhore.  Era o meu coral favorito...bolas.

Será que a devia ja retirar? Praticamente metade da sua massa já saiu do esqueleto.


Cump

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Oi Malta

Depois de uma TPA desastrosa com agua contaminada que me fez perder 3 LPS e 2 SPS eis que volto gradualmente a deixar de estar chateado comigo próprio e a dedicar mais atenção ao aquário.

Queria partilhar convosco a minha nova aquisição. Um super raspador, super barato, grande e com três recargas.

http://www.aki.pt/produto.aspx?categ...id=11959&sid=0

Serve maravilhosamente para que não se importa de por as mãos dentro do aqua. :SbOk2: 

É claro que vai enferrujar um pouco, mas dado que vi um de metade do tamanho por 25   :SbRiche: numa loja acho este excelente.

Abraço a todos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Sérgio,

Então como é que vai isso?
Já resolveste os teus problemas?

abraços,
Rui

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Fiquei curioso quanto ao tipo de contaminação da água da TPA...

            Abraço
            Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Rui e Pedro,

Os nitritos estavam fora da escala. Nunca me passou pela cabeça :yb620: . Tinha mudado de sitio para recolher agua no Guincho e dei-me mal. Agora só mesmo no Cabo Raso e com agua fresca a entrar. E claro agora n entra agua no aqua sem fazer teste. :SbOk5: 

Coincidiu também nessa altura ter mudado de lâmpadas e andar a ser mais rigoroso na adição de KALK e MG. Na altura pensei que tinha sido pq não estava a prestar a devida atenção ao KH. Na verdade há-de ter sido tudo junto.

Cump

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Epá este FDS estive no Portinho da Arrábida e fiquei super contente com local para apanha. Muito fácil.
Já pedi orçamento para bomba e tudo.  :Smile: 

Onde é que apanhaste essa água? Nunca reparei em nenhum relato desses. É a primeira vez que oiço alguém queixar-se da água da recolha!

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva Rui,

Onde apanhei a agua contaminada foi aqui:

http://goo.gl/maps/wQ9F6

Onde ia antes e nunca tive problemas foi aqui:

http://goo.gl/maps/s97zW

Se quiseres empresto-te a bombo da que comprei na Bubbles para experimentares. É só vires buscar quando quiseres!

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Se quiseres empresto-te a bombo da que comprei na Bubbles para experimentares. É só vires buscar quando quiseres!


Olá Sérgio,
É possível dares-nos as especificações da Bomba (Marca, modelo, etc), porque a Bubbles neste momento não tem essas bombas e não sei onde comprar...
Muito Obrigado,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola André

Manda um MP ao Bruno Arrojado aqui do forum pq ele cumprou uma recentemente online.

De qualquer forma  tens aqui:

http://www.jabscoshop.com/lvm-pumps/

Não te aconselho a comprares Kits pq provavelmente o comprimento da mangueira e da ligação à bateria do carro não chega. Compra a básica mas a mais potente senão n te despachas

Vê o video que tenho algures neste tópico sobre a bomba. 

Cump
SMJ

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Obrigado Sérgio,
Já estive a ver o site que enviaste e já mandei MP ao Bruno.
Andava a ver conversores e bombas mas estas aqui ficam muito mais baratas e fazem bem o serviço.
Abraço e boa continuação!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Sergio, que tal voltares a por on este teu post...uma actualizaçao nao ficava mal, va-lá força ai e posta ai umas novidades.

----------

